# Stella and Archie



## MrsNik (Dec 5, 2007)




----------



## bullyb (Nov 2, 2007)

aw lovely!! is that mr nikk? hes got a scotland tattoo!!!


----------



## MrsNik (Dec 5, 2007)

That is Mr Nik (aka David lol) and yes we are scottish!!!!! WOO! lol. But live in England cos we got posted here...coudnt of gotten posted to the base a half hour form the town we are from...noo thats easy...lets send them hundreds of miles away to the other end of the UK lol


----------



## bullyb (Nov 2, 2007)

MrsNik said:


> That is Mr Nik (aka David lol) and yes we are scottish!!!!! WOO! lol. But live in England cos we got posted here...coudnt of gotten posted to the base a half hour form the town we are from...noo thats easy...lets send them hundreds of miles away to the other end of the UK lol


haha!! typical!! im the opposite, from england but live in scotland!!


----------



## Guest (Dec 5, 2007)

Lovely dog and pretty face  Uniform must suits him very well.


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

very cute,


----------



## nici (Nov 10, 2007)

nice dogs


----------



## Debbie (Nov 10, 2007)

Great pics - love Archie


----------



## Victoria311617 (Nov 28, 2007)

"Thanks!! Will try get an updated picture soon of archie. hes all legs at the moment lol" Nikki says. Shes at my house just now lol


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

lovely dogs Nikki


----------



## Guest (Dec 6, 2007)

vixenelite said:


> lovely gogs Nikki


lol @ gogs 

dont u mean dogs hehehe

and yes, they are lovely.


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

loe said:


> lol @ gogs
> 
> dont u mean dogs hehehe
> 
> and yes, they are lovely.


hee hee should check before I post changed it now


----------

